
Jeff Bezos in 1999 on Amazon's Plans Before the Dotcom Crash - rmason
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GltlJO56S1g&__s=twszwh44cpkcqfbamm8f
======
rmason
Remarkable not only how prescient he was but how smooth as the reporter
endlessly tried to poke holes in his answers.

